
Ask HN: your experience Migrating from Chrome to Edge(Chromium) ? - lucasverra
Being FF my main driver and avoiding Chrome, new Edge has no much effect on my routine. Chrome is still my fallback when apps (grr Skype business) do not work properly on FF.<p>I&#x27;ve seen Chrome extensions are OK in Edge, so my question is : Can i Fallback on Edge instead of Chrome ?
======
Dinux
Works as well as you'd expect for a Chromium based browser. It has some
features that Google chrome does not have, but that's just a matter of
extensions. It does tie in with Windows as one might expect. Don't know how
much better Edgium is regarding privacy and telemetrics.

However I would want the browser to be updatable from Windows update instead
of running it's own updating process. This seems like a small issue but it
would accelerate the adoption of Edgium in enterprises networks. AFAIK this is
not the cause at the moment

------
NautilusWave
For personal use I've switched to 100% Edgium. The transition was mostly
seamless, just know that your search engine keywords aren't automatically
imported.

------
slantyyz
I have pretty much stopped using Chrome on Windows, and I was a die hard
Chrome user. The transition to "Edgium" has been seamless for me.

A feature I really like - being able to turn a site into a PWA (just don't do
it with Youtube, for some reason it caused playback to start stuttering
whether in "Edge proper" or the PWA itself).

------
rafaelvasco
Seamless. I was using FF before, then SlimJet, then Edge Chromium. Instantly
noticed Edge Chromium is much faster to open, and overall it's as fast or
faster than FF. Didn't see any bugs yet. Most Chrome extensions work,
scrolling is super smooth as well. Overall a smooth experience;

